# Satanic Symbolism in Uber Logo Backdrop



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

"The Uber driver who allegedly massacred six people in Michigan last month says the devil made him do it - by sending him satanic messages through the e-hail service's app, cops revealed yesterday.

Jason Dalton, who allegedly gunned down his victims in between picking up fares, told detectives that an inverted multicolored pentagram known as the Eastern Star suddenly appeared on his smartphone, followed by a satanic image, according to newly released police documents.

"Dalton acknowledged that he recognized the Uber symbol as being that of the Eastern Star, and a devil head popped up on his screen, and when he pressed the button on the app, that is when all the problems started," police wrote in documents released by the Kalamazoo Department of Public Safety and reported by Michigan media outlets.

"Dalton told us that literally, when he logged onto [Uber's app], it started making him be like a puppet," the police documents said.

He claimed that the devil head "would give you an assignment, and it would literally take over your whole body."

One detective noted, "I asked Dalton what made him get his gun tonight, and he said the Uber app made him.''

Dalton is accused of opening fire at three locations during his Feb. 20 onslaught in his hometown of Kalamazoo.

He told cops that he selected his victims at random and didn't remember all of the incidents - and that he put on a bulletproof vest because the devil told him to do so through the app.

Dalton said he didn't get into a shootout with the cops who caught him, only because the color of his Uber app changed from black to red.

His wife, Carole, told investigators that her husband arranged to meet her at his parents' house in the middle of his killing spree that night, according to the Detroit Free Press.

Dalton claimed he was being targeted by a jealous cabby, but she said she didn't believe him.

The accused killer is set to undergo a mental exam at the request of his lawyer.

The new details in the case came as Dalton's youngest victim, a 14-year-old girl who was shot in the head, was reported recovering from her near-fatal shooting. The family of teenager Abigail Kopf posted uplifting photos of her miraculous recovery online Sunday."
--------------------
What's the "conspiracy" behind this?
Mkultra'd?
Psychotronic attack?

He is right though. You can pick out an upside down pentagram that is popular in Satanism and represents baphomet and you can also pick out the star of David which is actually the key of Solomon which allowed king Solomon to commune with entities.

What is Ubers part in this by playing around with symbolism?

Signs and symbols rule this world...

My tin foil hat is on already thanks, you can save your time by not replying.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The Kalamazoo Killer was years ago. 2016.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The Kalamazoo Killer was years ago. 2016.


Yeah I remember when it happened.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Of course the devil is the one sending requests.... haven't you ever seen his Express Pool curse?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Isn’t Uber the Devil? ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Satan is the algorithm.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

the Devil's a hockey Fan
El Diablo !!!


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

The devil told me to take chocolate and put it on the carpet of my car and report the pax for leaving shit on my rug. Smart guy. Turned a 4$ fare into 84$.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

My app laughs maniacally after every ride I give and says “I got you again WAGE SLAVE!!!”


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

Just what I thought!!!


----------



## Überall (Aug 4, 2019)

Although it's been a few years, I thought it interesting that during the time all this was going on, he was still transporting passengers...

_Jason Dalton, who allegedly gunned down his victims in between picking up fares, told detectives... _

Talk about commitment to Uber and his pax.


----------

